# Framing a garage ceiling



## Jons999 (Sep 29, 2015)

I bought a house that appeared to have a garage with a vaulted ceiling with only 2 2x4 beams spanning the 24 foot distance between the walls. Upon closer inspection the garage originally had beams spaced every 4 feet that had been removed. One of the remaining beams is split. I need to repair this as we get some pretty heavy snow load in the winter. I am installing 2x6 joists every 4 feet that are supported with vertical supports going up to the rafters. I would like to install 2x4s with joist hangers perpendicular to the 2x6 joists to hang drywall from. There will be no storage space above. Does this sound strong enough? Or should I do 2x6 joists 2 feet on center?


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 29, 2015)

The ceiling joists are there to prevent the roof rafters from pushing down and out.  If I were going to drywall the ceiling I'd add joists at every rafter pair and then install some bridging between the joists to stiffen them.  That would be stronger and in my opinion better than installing 2x4's with joist hangers.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 29, 2015)

Sparky has it right, copy what they have done. After they are up run a 1x4 or 2x4 across the top on layout so everything stays in place for the drywall installation. If you really want to strengthen the roof  and make sure the ceiling will carry the extra load you could do some cross bracing like they put in trusses.
http://www.classictruss.com/roof_truss_facts.asp


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 1, 2015)

Jons999 said:


> I bought a house that appeared to have a garage with a vaulted ceiling with only 2 2x4 beams spanning the 24 foot distance between the walls. Upon closer inspection the garage originally had beams spaced every 4 feet that had been removed. One of the remaining beams is split. I need to repair this as we get some pretty heavy snow load in the winter. I am installing 2x6 joists every 4 feet that are supported with vertical supports going up to the rafters. I would like to install 2x4s with joist hangers perpendicular to the 2x6 joists to hang drywall from. There will be no storage space above. Does this sound strong enough? Or should I do 2x6 joists 2 feet on center?



There are so many things wrong in that picture..........?

A carpenters truss is 2 opposing rafters and a ceiling joist, tied at each end with 5-16D nails.

Standard framing in a garage is that they occur at 4'oc., no matter what the rafter spacing is, and as stated, they hold the place together. So I would continue to add them as necessary. Using 2x6 DF.

I would change the 2x4 collar ties too 2x6, change the screws used in the gusset plates from drywall screws too deck screws.

Adding 2x4s to the bottom side of an already overspanned member will guarantee an eventual failure.

The bottom member of the carpenters truss should be a minimum 2x6, however, 2x6 for a span of 24' is overspanned by 9', at 16"oc, let alone 24"oc.

Were it me, I'd just re-establih the carpenters truss's and install a T-bar ceiling and install the tiles that fit my needs.


----------



## Jons999 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks, so far i have replaced the gusset drywall screws with joist hanger screws. Working on replacing the existing broken 2x4 trusses with 2x6 at 4 feet on center. Still looking onto doing the t-bar ceiling instead of drywall. How close can i install the ceiling tiles to the trusses? I assume i need a certain amount of  room to slide them up into place and i don't want to lose any ceiling height.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 4, 2015)

Using a CeilingMax grid you won't lose any ceiling height.

Here is a video on installing CeilingMax.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqvbr7O80Og"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqvbr7O80Og[/ame]


----------

